

JavaFX 2: ListView - Zookey
http://zoranpavlovic.blogspot.com/2012/05/javafx-2-ui-controls-listview.html
This is tutorial about JavaFX 2 ListView. The ListView class represents a scrollable list of items. Below is a example how our ListView will look in the end of this tutorial. In this tutorial, I am going to create JavaFX 2 ListView and implement OnMouseClicked Event Handler
======
38leinad
I have not been following JavaFX along for some time because it seemed
abandoned. Is there any news? And, could someone give some context: What is
special about this tutorial? Seems like nothing post-worthy at first sight...

~~~
wallzz
JavaFX is no longer a script language ,it's now supported more than ever by
oracl ,and you can now use it as an API, on the other hand Swing is no longer
supported

~~~
38leinad
ah, thanks! thats neat. Had I had a real look at the source code I would have
noticed. but the prospect of knowing how to do a simple list view did not seem
that interesting to actually scroll down...

